# Damaged People



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Do you find you have to get away from "damaged people" ?

Some people just cause me grief if I am in their company. Dependents, melancholics, men and women haters, overly aggressive people ...

This seems to transcend types, although more than a few (most) are ESFJ, but others are ISFJ, others are ISFP and ESTJ (low thinking, mostly malice).


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Perseus said:


> Do you find you have to get away from "damaged people" ?
> 
> Some people just cause me grief if I am in their company. Dependents, melancholics, men and women haters, overly aggressive people ...
> 
> This seems to transcend types, although more than a few (most) are ESFJ, but others are ISFJ, others are ISFP and ESTJ (low thinking, mostly malice).


Here, you should probably consider this.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I think you mis use the word "damaged". I am not an SF expert but ESTJ are not anywhere close to damaged.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Damaged people are so common, one would be pretty lonely if one avoided them all. There are a few kinds that are toxic to me and I avoid those when I can. Most I can tolerate, love and try to help, even if I have to limit my time to keep from becoming too emotionally drained to function well.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Bully for other People (not Me)*



TreeBob said:


> I think you mis use the word "damaged". I am not an SF expert but ESTJ are not anywhere close to damaged.


No, they are just Bullies ESTJ are. Not that Bullies are wrong, just not "bully for me". 

Damaging can just be synonym for incompatability, e.g. ISFP and me (INTP). Communication is such a strain and everything is miscontrued, so any attempts are a waste of time for both. Small talk is OK, but everything else is not.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Your not really being specific. Are these people your friends or are you forced to work with them? If its the latter, I'll understand.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

I work with some people who just radiate hostility. It's not that they are sad or angry or depressed about something or someone, they just seem to really want to be angry people. I find there is nothing to be done with people like that, just stay out of their way as much as possible. Easier said than done sometimes.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Do you find you have to get away from "damaged people" ?
> 
> Some people just cause me grief if I am in their company. Dependents, melancholics, men and women haters, overly aggressive people ...
> 
> This seems to transcend types, although more than a few (most) are ESFJ, but others are ISFJ, others are ISFP and ESTJ (low thinking, mostly malice).


I'm actually fascinated with damaged people. I have a tendency to want to know how they became damaged.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

I'm an istj


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

JimmyCodes said:


> I'm actually fascinated with damaged people. I have a tendency to want to know how they became damaged.


Likewise.. But "damaged" is a bit of a reckless use of emotive language. Agree or disagree?


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Likewise.. But "damaged" is a bit of a reckless use of emotive language. Agree or disagree?


Yes,I agree to a certain extent.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I think the word is horrible.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

Depends...Personally I had a conversation about 2-3 weeks ago. I won't go into too much specifics. But when it comes to women...I kind of am drawn/attracted to "damaged women". With guys that are overly aggressive...I'm usually the guy that calls them on their crap and puts them in their place. But I tend not to get along too well with a WIDE variety of males. With women I'm a lot more forgiving and understanding. I think it has to do with A LOT of women that are close to me have been sexually assaulted-like 90%! So this is a really touchy subject for me. But when I think of damaged I think of many of my relatives and friends who I've naturally been drawn to then found this out from them. They don't label themselves as such, but society has instilled that into my way of thinking, but it is a cycle that has shown itself time and time again.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

java_monkey said:


> Damaged people are so common, one would be pretty lonely if one avoided them all. There are a few kinds that are toxic to me and I avoid those when I can. Most I can tolerate, love and try to help, even if I have to limit my time to keep from becoming to emotionally drained to function well.


I love damaged people.They're my favorite. But I also know the type that you are referring to. And yea....I don't like being around them.


----------



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Do you find you have to get away from "damaged people" ?
> 
> Some people just cause me grief if I am in their company. Dependents, melancholics, men and women haters, overly aggressive people ...
> 
> This seems to transcend types, although more than a few (most) are ESFJ, but others are ISFJ, others are ISFP and ESTJ (low thinking, mostly malice).


Depends what their problem is combined with their attitude towards it combined with my experience in dealing with people with that issue.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

DeadDove, see you are actually using the term damaged in a proper respect. People who have gone through physical or mental trauma are damaged compared to the description laid out by Perseus. Perseus just doesn't like to deal with humans period.


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

I'm thinking a huge percentage of the population has had some sort of physical or mental trauma; someone who is 'damaged' would be someone who lets the trauma cast a shadow on their mental state.

I like most people. The people I would consider 'damaged' would be those who use those traumas as an excuse to be jerks. I don't necessarily avoid them at all costs, but they don't get the best 'me' there is.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Bean said:


> I'm thinking a huge percentage of the population has had some sort of physical or mental trauma; someone who is 'damaged' would be someone who lets the trauma cast a shadow on their mental state.
> 
> I like most people. The people I would consider 'damaged' would be those who use those traumas as an excuse to be jerks. I don't necessarily avoid them at all costs, but they don't get the best 'me' there is.


Yes of course they have, but you are right, I am reserving the term for the ones who let it affect them in a negative way


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Half my family is damaged (in the sense that i believe religion damages the mind) and it can sometimes be entertaining listening to their 'arguments'. 

But around ppl who are overly sad or aggressive, i do my best to stay away from them. If situation comes up where i have to be around em, then i can deal with it w/o much problem or it bothering me too much. Ill just ignore em and entertain myself with random thoughts or keep myself busy with somethin nearby. Hell, i myself am probably 'damaged' and i can tolerate myself pretty well.....at times.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I find the people I am referring too (damaged) are not liked by people I get on with.


----------

